
LEVAN: Learning Everything about Anything - ghosh
http://levan.cs.washington.edu/
======
idibidiart
input: "man" output: germany, human

UX: you talk about "concepts" and learning but all I see is substring
matching. How can "man" return Germany but not Brazil? =)

------
lily2014
It sounds wonderful!

